# Can you freeze milk?



## otuatail (Sep 3, 2022)

Silly question but I find it difficult getting to some shops so I wondered if I got two 4 pint cartons could I freeze one of them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes, you can freeze milk, but when you thaw it out the homogenization goes all to hell and you have to shake it, just like in the old days.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2022)

yup, I used to freeze milk all the time.  

and yup,   yuh gotta shake, shake, shake....   unless you have a blender, I got into the habit of zapping the milk once thawed -  extra dish to wash but it was cetainly mixed back together faster and more thoroughly than by hand!


----------



## HeyItsSara (Sep 7, 2022)

you sure can. just don't freeze the cow!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2022)

HeyItsSara said:


> you sure can. just don't freeze the cow!!!



Well, parts of it . . .


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 7, 2022)

Do it all the time. As was point out above, shake it really well after defrosted.


----------

